# red point eggs!



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

The female honduran red point laid a bunch of eggs on the aquarium silicone in the back left hand-corner of the tank. There is no male but she seems to be patrolling them constantly  Most of the other fish will avoid getting too close. If they do, then they get chased off. I've seen a few brief tussles with the firemouths though... 

Any idea how often this fish will lay eggs?








-Zeke


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I have never heard of "red point" but that fish looks like a standard female convict cichlid. Petsmart sells them as "black convicts" to distinguish them from the pink ones. They were known as Cichlasoma nigrofasciatus but the genus has been changed. Anyway you can expect a clutch of eggs every three weeks or so unless she's raising fry. Looks like you've got a pretty feisty tank going there.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

No, it is most definitely a honduran red point. Some consider it a sub-species of convict. It changed colors *dramatically* after it laid eggs. Before laying eggs, the stripes were a lot less severe and had a light blue body color. Definitely does look like a convict though 

-Zeke


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Yep. Pretty feisty. Planning to upgrade to 180 soon before it becomes more than I can handle 

-Zeke



ArtyG said:


> I have never heard of "red point" but that fish looks like a standard female convict cichlid. Petsmart sells them as "black convicts" to distinguish them from the pink ones. They were known as Cichlasoma nigrofasciatus but the genus has been changed. Anyway you can expect a clutch of eggs every three weeks or so unless she's raising fry. Looks like you've got a pretty feisty tank going there.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

it is a very nice fish.are you planning on pulling the eggs out?if you don't wont the other fish in the tank eat thems?post some pictures when thay hatch.good luck with the eggs.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

There's no male red point in the tank so the eggs aren't viable. I believe the red point just eats them as they turn white (fungus takes over).

-Zeke



rtmaston said:


> it is a very nice fish.are you planning on pulling the eggs out?if you don't wont the other fish in the tank eat thems?post some pictures when thay hatch.good luck with the eggs.


----------

